# 17" Turn-nado



## olcopper (Jun 15, 2016)

Anyone else own a 17 or 20" Turn-Nado?   I'm having a heck of a time finding used parts--need a steady rest, follow rest and a taper attachment.   I can't imagine why anyone would remove a taper attachment from a Turn-Nado, it's standard equipment on every lathe, but, mine is sure gone.
Mainly would like to exchange info on operating tips etc, and hear any ideas or suggestions you could offer.
This is my last lathe, and I'd like to see it make some chips soon.
olcopper


----------



## David VanNorman (Jun 15, 2016)

I am sure the stuff you want was left vunder the shelf when the lathe was sold to the dealer or the guy you got it from. That is the way it goes.


----------



## olcopper (Jun 16, 2016)

Yep, I agree, this lathe was from a school in S.C., probably the guy who sold it didn't even know what it was, or what parts went with it, and the next guy along knew even less and the parts ended up in a dumpster somewhere.
A few years ago I went to a sale at The State if Georgia's surplus storage. I almost cried,  there were dozens of machine tools, CNC included, sitting out in the weather, each one growing a coat of rust and slowly ruining from exposure to the weather.  I went to the guy who ran the place and told him he should at leasrt cover and spray a coat of oil or some kind of preservative on them----he looked at me and talked to me like I was nuts---typical dumb a-- state employee with a lifetime job, no ambition, no idea of the value he was costing the state, and didn't care.  
olcopper


----------



## Splat (Jun 17, 2016)

Have you tried Joe at Plaza Machinery? http://www.plazamachinery.com/


----------



## LucknowKen (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## olcopper (Jun 18, 2016)

Splat said:


> Have you tried Joe at Plaza Machinery? http://www.plazamachinery.com/


I checked his listings, and found a set of half nuts and a follow rest for a 17" SB---but they don't specifically state they are for the Turn-Nado model---I've emailed Joe for clarification.
Thanks for the tip.
olcopper


----------



## olcopper (Jun 18, 2016)

LucknowKen said:


> View attachment 130943


Thanks for the tip, looks like I'd have to forego groceries for a month to get it though---although I know parts aren't inexpensive.
olcopper


----------



## Silverbullet (Jun 25, 2016)

DERN GOOD LATHES I CUT MY FIRST TOOLS IN VOCATIONAL SCHOOL USING ONE OF THEM. ALL THE OTHERS IN SHOP USED THE ROCKWELLS AND SHELDONS. BUT I WAS 6ft 4 in my FRESHMEN YEAR . SO WHEN I USED A LATHE I USED A MAN SIZED LATHE PLUS BEING A MUSCLE BUILDER IN THOSE DAYS STRENGTH WAS EVERYTHING , I COULD BENCH 350 WITH EASE BUT WE DIDNT HAVE ANY MORE THEN THAT . WE ALWAYS HAD A JOKER WHO TURNED VOLKSWAGAN CARS SIDEWAYS DURING THE DAY I NEVER GOT CAUGHT . BOY WISH I HAD SOME OF THAT STRENGTH NOW. OLD MEMORIES YUPP


----------



## olcopper (Jun 26, 2016)

Thanks Silverbullet,
I am about to put power to it for the first time, and can't wait till I see some chips, it is a good looking machine and it sure is robust and well built.
olcopper


----------



## pineyfolks (Jun 27, 2016)

That's a nice machine. I ran one most of my 25 yrs in the machine shop. I especially like the clutch and brake setup. Never had any problems at all with the machine. The are built like a tank.


----------



## dlane (Jun 27, 2016)

Can we see some pics ?.


----------



## machinst Jo (Jun 27, 2016)

Second the pic?

Sent from my HUAWEI H892L using Tapatalk


----------



## olcopper (Jun 27, 2016)

Di and Machinist Jo,
Pics are forthcoming, just remember I haven't done any thing more than a rudimentary cleaning so far,  but it will look like new before too long.
Thanks,
olcoppwe


----------



## machinst Jo (Jun 27, 2016)

Haha no rush

Sent from my HUAWEI H892L using Tapatalk


----------

